# voice swooped into a minor key



## litchi

Bonjour,

Le verbe "swoop" (fondre, s'abattre...) est souvent utilisé de manière imagée en anglais et je ne parviens pas toujours à bien visualiser l'intention de l'auteur.
Par exemple, dans cette phrase :

"Heavy with emotion, her voice swooped into a minor key."

Contexte : une femme chante à propos d'une catastrophe qui est arrivée à son peuple.

"Alourdie par l'émotion, sa voix *plongea *en mode mineur"

Mais le texte source ne dit pas "dived". Le choix de "swoop into" me pose question. Que souhaite dire l'auteur par ce choix ?


----------



## anotherlangue

Swoop = descendre en piqué. Mais je pense que la descente n'est pas rectiligne. Je vois bien une courbe, comme pour une hirondelle qui plonge sur un insecte.


----------



## litchi

Oui... alors quelque chose comme "dégringola en mode mineur" ? Non, pas top...


----------



## Keith Bradford

Anotherlangue is right.

Dive = \
..........\
...........\
............\

Swoop = ___
..................\
...................\
....................\___


----------



## anotherlangue

transition / glide / shift /


----------



## anotherlangue

A picture (albeit rudimentary) paints a thousand words


----------



## litchi

Dommage que je ne puisse pas le copier-coller dans mon texte...


----------



## bing181

Just because a phrase appears in English, I don't know that we should always assume that it's either good English, yet alone correct English.

While this is correct, I don't know that it's particularly good English. Dived, descended, plunged, fell, plummeted would have been, in my opinion, better choices, though even the image itself leaves something to be desired: "her voice swooped and dived in a minor key" is, I sense, the meaning that's being looked for. The "into" a minor key implies that we were in a major key, but then the transition from major to minor isn't usually described as swooping. Unless the implication is that in starting to sing, "her voice swooped into a song in a minor key". 

etc. etc.


----------



## anotherlangue

I'm not looking to criticise the author of the swoop phrase, but that's what we've got to work with (although I'm sure that Roberto Alagna or Angela Gheorghiu have never been asked to swoop). Perhaps he wanted something "brute de fonderie"


----------



## litchi

La chanteuse passe en effet du mode majeur au mode mineur et si le changement se fait avec une image se référant à une "descente", c'est parce que sa voix est "heavy with emotion". C'est le poids de cette émotion qui la ferait "plonger" en mode mineur.

"swoop and dive" en revanche se traduit par virevolter si je ne me trompe pas, ce qui donnerait le sentiment que sa voix réalise des pirouettes, le tout en mode mineur.

Du coup, il me faudrait un verbe qui soit une sorte de synonyme de "plonger", mais qui soit plus proche de "swoop"...


----------



## bing181

Excellent graphic representation of a downwards swoop! But a swoop can be up as well as down: "he swooped her up in his arms …". Swoop itself basically describes a sweeping motion, there's usually a suffix for the direction. (swoop up, swoop down, swoop across etc.)

Also, in music, a swoop (noun, not verb …) is both ascending and descending, basically a glissando.

(Just to expand on the above suggestions and comments ….)


----------



## litchi

Ok... C'est l'adjectif "heavy" qui m'aurait poussé à la faute, alors...
Il faudrait donc quelque chose de plus neutre comme "glissa progressivement en mode mineur" ?


----------



## archijacq

s'infléchit ?


----------



## litchi

"sa voix s'infléchit en mode mineur" donne le sentiment qu'il manque quelque chose, non ?

"sa voix s'infléchit pour glisser en mode mineur" ?


----------



## bing181

litchi said:


> Ok... C'est l'adjectif "heavy" qui m'aurait poussé à la faute, alors...



Pas de faute pour moi. "plongea" semble bien correspondre.

My issues here are with the English, which I find ambiguous, not the French.


----------



## anotherlangue

I'd say that one can swoop (downwards) without an object. "He swooped" stands alone and implies coming down. Swooping upwards as in "he swooped her up in his arms" requires an object.


----------



## anotherlangue

If it's heavy it will plunge. If it's light it will glide.


----------



## bing181

"The next day Mr Eagle was on a mission to find who might have taken his nuts, so he swooped up into the air. "

"The waves fought the wind, and the Venjekar swooped up and plunged down, swooped up and plunged down."

… for example.

In my experience, swoop usually occurs as a phrasal verb, together with an adverb or preposition:  swoop in/on/down/up/through/into/across etc. etc.

Usually …


----------



## petit1

sous le coup de l'émotion  sa voix est passée en mode mineur dans un glissando imprévu.


----------



## litchi

Bien tenté ! 
Mais ça ne correspond pas au contexte. Elle ne fait que suivre la partition. Le passage au mode mineur était donc prévu.


----------



## anotherlangue

I'd say that 99% would go for a swoop (down). What's interesting as well is when you translate the "swoop" noun into French. A police "swoop" is a "descente".


----------



## anotherlangue

I'm intrigued by "swooping". I wonder if it's not directional, but "actional": i.e. one swoops with arms/wings/units extended. A bit like Batman and his cape.

As for "petit1" I think that we can do better than "passer". Would "sombrer" work ?


----------



## litchi

"Sombrer" est vraiment un synonyme de "couler à pic". Pour le coup, l'image serait encore plus verticale que le plongeon. De plus, il y a une notion de passivité dans sombrer qu'il n'y a pas dans swoop. C'est également connoté négativement : sombrer = se noyer, se laisser couler, être submergé


----------



## petit1

glisser en mode mineur


----------



## anotherlangue

I was influenced by "sombrer dans l'alcoolisme" (not me personally). More of a gentle decline.


----------



## Lly4n4

"spirala" en mode mineur ? pour garder l'image lente de la descente des feuilles...


----------



## petit1

"spirala" laisserait penser que la cantatrice a une voix qui ondoie entre une tonalité majeure et une mineure; ce qui n'est pas le cas.


----------



## real13

Je ne sais pas si ça peut aider, mais je suis musicien et en anglais on utilise souvent le terme "swap from major to minor"
En français on dit "transposer du majeur au mineur"
On peut aussi dire "passer en mode mineur" ou à la rigueur "descendre" même si ce n'est pas vraiment le terme académique^^


----------



## petit1

Oui, en effet, c'est pourquoi nous étions plusieurs à avoir parlé de "passer", mais la personne qui a posté la question n'a pas tranché.


----------



## bing181

real13 said:


> Je ne sais pas si ça peut aider, mais je suis musicien et en anglais on utilise souvent le terme "swap from major to minor"
> En français on dit "transposer du majeur au mineur"



We also say "transpose" in English, which would probably be the more common verb to use. I don't know that we say "swap" in that context, I would say "switch". (discussion of swap/switch here: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1531652)

But I don't know that this is what's being referred to here in any case.


----------



## petit1

Litchi dit que c'est écrit dans la partition. Vous qui êtes plus musiciens que moi pensez-vous qu'il soit possible d'avoir une partition chantée écrite en majeur avec des accords mineurs? Je n'en ai pas rencontré mais ça ne veut rien dire. peut-être dans une autre tradition musicale que la nôtre. Musique arabe?
 Au fait, que chante la personne? Ce renseignement pourrait être utile.


----------



## bing181

I'm a musician. For this kind of music I doubt there would even be a score/partition, and I get the feeling (context?) that's it's a kind of music where there could be a strong female vocal. Middle eastern? Southern European? Perhaps in a folk tradition.

The whole major/minor question is a red herring for me. I just get the feeling that the writer wants to convey that the music is rich in emotion, and expresses a feeling of loss or sorrow, i.e. minor key. However, technically, if it's (for example) Middle Eastern, there are no major/minor keys. 

I previously made the pedantic point that if it's "into a minor key" we must be coming from a major key. But once again, I don't know that this kind of transposition or modulation is what they had in mind or describes the situation. However, these questions arise because of a certain ambiguity in the original phrase, embodied especially in the use of "into", or even the "swoops".

Perhaps more context could help throw some light on some of these questions, if questions there are.


----------



## litchi

petit1 said:


> Oui, en effet, c'est pourquoi nous étions plusieurs à avoir parlé de "passer", mais la personne qui a posté la question n'a pas tranché.



Pour l'instant j'hésite entre "plongea" et "glissa". "Passa" est ce qu'il y a de plus idiomatique, mais il manquerait le côté poétique/imagé du texte source.

Pour vous donner un peu plus de contexte : il s'agit d'une épreuve de chant au cours de laquelle la cantatrice doit interpréter une partition très ancienne racontant la naissance de son peuple. Il y a, dans le récit chanté, des passages joyeux et d'autres tristes, qui du coup sont écrits en mode mineur.

Bing voit juste quand il dit ceci : "The whole major/minor question is a red herring for me. I just get the feeling that the writer wants to convey that the music is rich in emotion, and expresses a feeling of loss or sorrow, i.e. minor key. "


----------



## bing181

Pardon, je n'ai pas noté qu'il existait une partition.

I would take the original as a global description and impression, rather than a technical description or analysis of a musical performance.


----------



## petit1

"chargée d'émotion (contenue) /lourde d'émotion (contenue), sa voix s'infléchit pour passer en mode mineur"


----------



## litchi

Merci Petit 1, c'est une bonne suggestion, en effet.


----------

